
Google now highlights search results directly on webpages - kilovoltaire
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/4/21280115/google-search-engine-yellow-highlight-featured-snippet-anchor-text
======
kilovoltaire
The "scroll to text fragment" Chrome feature used to make this work seems
almost unbelievably hacky to me… I really hope it doesn't become standard

[https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096](https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096)

------
kilovoltaire
Personally I find this pretty annoying—yellow text can be hard to read, and
unexpectedly arriving in the middle of a webpage can be disconcerting.

